# ShopVox or Printavo



## jarabe1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi guys, we are fairly new to the business but we are looking for a software to help manage the shop. We look into several ones and cam to this 2 options. What are you thoughts?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

When you say " help manage the shop" just what do you mean?

That can mean a lot of things depending on what scope you put on " manage the shop "


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 20, 2015)

I mean like control orders, calculate cost, send estimates, keep control of supplies, generate invoices, etc.


----------



## Bigmoish (May 22, 2016)

jarabe1 said:


> I mean like control orders, calculate cost, send estimates, keep control of supplies, generate invoices, etc.


What did you decide? Was it between these two options?


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 20, 2015)

We tried Inksof, unfortunately the business did not work out


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

jarabe1 said:


> I mean like control orders, calculate cost, send estimates, keep control of supplies, generate invoices, etc.


It's very difficult to find exact solutions as per your requirements. I suggest to prepare a detail requirement and share it with W2P providers.

Let me know for further assist.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Most of these programs are designed for Web based business, they do not function as a complete store only the backend. I did alot of research and their is nothing out their that offers both online store, retail store, cash register and the online and back end business. 

I hope to be looking at the WURK program it allows bar codign orders for dtg and shipping labels.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We can definitely help with workflow management. I ran a print shop before and needed simple shop to help keep us organized which is where Printavo came from. 

With that said, we don't handle POS/online store. We're very focused on helping you run the back end. For a e-commerce store to get started I would get going on Shopify.


----------

